# Shrimp ID help



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey guys..

I've decided to turn my 10 gallon planted tank into an invert/cory aquarium.

I decided to pick up some cheap ghost shrimp to make sure the water was ok before throwing in some more expensive species such as RCS and Amano shrimp.. after doing a little research it looks like I may have been sold some variety of Macrobrachiumii instead. I picked up 5 of them (from Petco... I know. They were the only place open at the time.), ranging from 3/4" to 1.5". 

Have a look at this photo.. it's a little out of focus, but you can see the distinguishing characteristic that has me worried- those tiny pincers at the ends of the 2 longest arms.



What do you think? Should I turn these guys into convict food and start over?

And do you know of any problems that may arise from a community of 5 RCS, 5 amano, and 5 TRUE ghost shrimp?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

yo graybot, thats a ghost shrimp. I live in queens if you want RCS ill sell them to you 15 for 10$.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes those are macros and I wouldn't put them in with cories. They are cheap enough that if you have something that would eat them go for it.

For cories in a 10 gal, get the smaller species.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

mk4gti - Ghost shrimp don't have those long arms do they? I might take you up on that RCS offer. 

susankat - I have 3 emerald cories in the 10g right now, going to add another 3 emeralds or similar in about a week. The shrimp are still too small to bother the cories, but it looks like they will become a snack for my convict before they have the chance to do any damage.


Thanks!


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Shrimp wont bother the cories. My only concern is that convict. Hes gonna eat the rcs. i can deliver them to you in brooklyn for an extra 5$ gas money or you can come meet me in queens.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes those macros will chase the cories, I have even seen pictures of a macro caught a live tiger barb and was eating it. 

6 emeralds for a 10 gal will be to many. They need more room than what you think.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

The convict is in a different tank. 

So you're breeding the RCS? 

I'm willing to pay the extra $5 if you have a car to get down here. I'll be around later this afternoon/evening, can you PM me your number so I can txt you when I'll be home to pick them up..?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Huh. I was going off of the Aqadvisor stocking calculator and other advice I've found about ideal fish for a 10g planted invert tank. What smaller species would you suggest?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Otos are awsome in my shrimp tank but its 20 gallon. There is 6 of them but they are the only fish in the tank, rest is shrimp.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pygmy cories, hasbrosus and hastatus are the smallest cories, but I think you could get away with panda cories in there.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

By chance can you get a better/clearer pic of your shrimpie friends?


----------



## cidlytony (May 4, 2011)

the suggestion are good.$5 is worth to buying it.


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

No more photos of the false ghost shrimp (macrobrachium) - I moved them to my 29g convict tank. Strangely enough, I can't find them now. haha. 

I picked up some amano shrimp last night. Not only are they much more entertaining to watch, I don't have to worry about them eating any future tank mates. The LFS had some fully grown macrobrachiums in stock.. huge, scary looking beasts. They would make short work of any smaller fish with those pincers. 


Here's a photo of the tank - my 29g is a natural planted tank with driftwood etc.. so I decided to get a little weird with my 10g. The background is a Chinatown classifieds flyer. heh. Plants are water wisteria, narrow chain sword, marimo algae, and pennywort. I'll post another photo once I have introduced the RCS... should add some nice color to the tank.


----------

